# No 2-4" but a "Alberta Clipper" is on it's way lol



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's some pics. Can't even do anything. This blows :crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I had plenty of snow to plow. Was out from 2am to 7ampayup


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah screw you! We got more coming thursday.. What you make a push?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*YEA TOM SCREW YOU LMAO*


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

As the season's turn... Turn to us for all your landscaping needs.

As the Seasons (Cap.S with no apostrophe) turn......Turn to us for all of your landscaping needs.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Andy N.;662900 said:


> As the season's turn... Turn to us for all your landscaping needs.
> 
> As the Seasons (Cap.S with no apostrophe) turn......Turn to us for all of your landscaping needs.


ouch.......


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha whoops! Got it fixed


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Why do you think I plow alot in Eastern Lake county??? The drives are like 10x bigger than most of the ones in Eastlake and Willowick, and get more snow. I think at a few places I have like 3-4 pushes in already for the season. Plus 2 salts too.payup Gotta go where that money is buddy!!!!


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha true true. How about this snow now? I was out hunting in ashtabula for deer gun and it started snowing. Lol i'm like oh [email protected]! I gotta get home! lol and came home to not even a quarter inch lol


----------

